# IAEI proposed changes for the 2017 NEC



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Appear to be all authored by one guy. Must not be a member here, cause nobody here has spare time away from post counts for such stuff.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

I don't get it. Why would you add a measurement under gfci???? Seems like it is in the wrong section


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Dennis Alwon said:


> I don't get it. Why would you add a measurement under gfci???? Seems like it is in the wrong section


Follow the links it's open for comments.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

I like how a hardwired dishwasher is down the drain as it were. What a load of bullhiemer. No good reason for this mandate at all. None whatsoever.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

I thought there was only one input- I see there are 26 pages not one page. I still don't understand the first one


----------



## don_resqcapt19 (Jul 18, 2010)

Dennis Alwon said:


> I thought there was only one input- I see there are 26 pages not one page. I still don't understand the first one


The code tells us that receptacles within 6' of a sink must have GFCI protection, but does not give any guidance on how you measure the 6'. The public input covers the measuring method.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

don_resqcapt19 said:


> The code tells us that receptacles within 6' of a sink must have GFCI protection, but does not give any guidance on how you measure the 6'. The public input covers the measuring method.


Yes, but the placement of the article seems odd to me. I wrote one and put the measurement in (A)(7) and (B)(5) where the 6' measurement is talked about.

Maybe his way is better-- IDK


----------



## manchestersparky (Mar 25, 2007)

Page 8 of 26 his proposal description says it is to revise the text to specify indoor locations. Basically he is calling for the required service equipment outlet indoors only. His wording still leaves it open to be required outside as he states Same room or area.
Service equipment outside is in an "area"


----------



## Pete m. (Nov 19, 2011)

I have a bit of an issue with proposal 1438 (page 6).

I agree, as currently written, a fixed cabinet would preclude the installation of receptacle outlets. The proposed verbiage would recognize any fixed cabinet less than 5 1/2 feet in height as wall space which would then require receptacle outlets following the 6 / 12 rule.

As I understand it the reason for having no space along the floor line further than 6 feet from a receptacle is due to the cord on floor lamps, TV's, etc... being 6 feet long.

If you have a 36" tall cabinet with a 2' deep countertop the distance from the floor to the receptacle mounted above the counter surface is already at 5'. If you increase the height / depth, even a few inches, you would not comply with having a receptacle along the floor line within 6' even though the receptacle itself could still be less than 5 1/2 feet above the floor.

In either scenario one would have to resort to extension cords.

Pete

p.s. FWIW I brought that up for discussion on the floor at the meeting.


----------



## bullmike (Jun 13, 2011)

I think it is strange that they're talking about removing 240.6 . What sense does that make.


----------



## Pete m. (Nov 19, 2011)

bullmike said:


> I think it is strange that they're talking about removing 240.6 . What sense does that make.


Unless I'm mistaken the proposal is to put it in a table format.

Pete


----------



## bullmike (Jun 13, 2011)

Thanks Pete m I see that now. It is proposed to put into Table format.


----------



## FaultCurrent (May 13, 2014)

No, the submitter, Mr Clements is not the author but the the compiler. Code change submittals by individual IAEI members were solicited by the organization, and then accepted or rejected. They were then codified and submitted by Mr. Clements for the organization.

One of the proposals submitted is from yours truly.


----------



## Pete m. (Nov 19, 2011)

FaultCurrent said:


> No, the submitter, Mr Clements is not the author but the the compiler. Code change submittals by individual IAEI members were solicited by the organization, and then accepted or rejected. They were then codified and submitted by Mr. Clements for the organization.
> 
> One of the proposals submitted is from yours truly.


And, yours was?

Pete


----------



## FaultCurrent (May 13, 2014)

I submitted the proposal about PV.


----------

